
Ask HN: Take home interview project – is this ok? - justrossthings
Hi HN! First time post but long-time lurker.<p>How would you handle this situation?<p>About three weeks ago I applied for senior front-end developer job at a major global airline. I immediately got a response saying they liked my experience and wanted to interview. I was sent specifications for a take-home project to build a web application that would act as a test of my technical ability.<p>The project was relatively simple: A React-Redux app to search for and display data from a json dataset. That being said, there were &quot;bonus&quot; points for adding advanced functionality to the web app, and the recruiter repeatedly told me to take my time on the project to make it &quot;perfect&quot;.<p>So I put my best foot forward [why would you not?], and spent ~40 hours producing a production-grade quality submission that ticked all the boxes, &amp; some more.<p>A week later I got a response from the recruiter saying the interviewer was &quot;very happy&quot; with my submission and wanted to proceed with a final-stage, on-site interview. However, the interviewer&#x27;s manager did could not approve for the budget and they would not be proceeding.<p>What is the appropriate response to this?<p>Should I be contacting someone&#x27;s manager? Can I invoice the company for my time spent on the project? Was I stupid to accept a take-home project in the first place? Are take-home projects fundamentally unethical?<p>Honestly, I feel that I shouldn&#x27;t have been asked to complete a take-home project and pushed to work extra hard on it only to be told the position does not exist.<p>If it matters, I&#x27;ve worked as a web developer for 5 years and 3 as a senior.
======
informatimago
If the interview project is obviously an exercise, and not something that will
go into production for this enterprise, then it is fair game. They could have
been a little more honest upfront telling you that the opportunity was closing
for lack of budget, but nobody lost in the interaction, not even you: you got
to perform an good programming exercise, and increased your own professional
worth (granted only a small increase assumedly, but still). Or even, you could
have fun doing it and that would be enough.

On the other hand, if you developped a feature that is not present in their
product, that would fit (then you've got your hint), and if you see this
feature appear in a couple of weeks or a few months in their product, then one
would find indeed that you'd be justified to invoice them for the work done.
Even if they made it do by hundreds of applicants and only selected the best
one, it would still qualify as well as work, and they would have to pay
everybody IMO. IANAL, so you know what to do.

------
brudgers
If it is a company you want to work for then keeping in touch with the
recruiter might make sense -- with the caveat that the recruiter is a company
employee not a third party. If the recruiter is a third party then the process
smells like common recruiter waste your time horseshit at best and a potential
scam at worst.

The waste your time horseshit with third party recruiters runs along the line
of using a potential candidate as the basis for negotiating a contract for
placing them that contains a nice fee. If the company does not agree (and that
may be by policy based on having in-house staff or existing contracts with
external recruiters) then the candidate is told they did not get the job (or
the job was not funded).

There are good recruiters and the best of them get retained contracts (paid to
search). The next best get contingency contracts (paid to place).

Most recruiters have no contract. They scan help wanted ads on the internet,
email people based on their resumes, and then pitch various candidates for
positions with the hope that a company will bite and agree to their fee. The
business model is more or less the same as email spam: the low cost of making
contact makes high volume feasible and the high volume makes low conversion
profitable.

Again, if it was a first party recruiter and you want to work for the company,
then keep in touch because something else is likely to come up. But in any
event, the best advice I have is to move forward.

Good luck.

------
trizzle21
I have less experience (~2 years), but I tend to use these projects to add to
my projects page on my portfolio and I try to add something to each project
that I don't already know, like Typescript or such.

That being said, I think they're a massive waste of time, especially positions
that don't exist or that they already had decided against you. I've had two of
them in the last two months both of which didn't lead to phone interviews.

